# They called for rough elec. inspection



## ICE (Jun 29, 2011)

They have been living with this for 6 years.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 29, 2011)

Rustic.  I like it.  Conarb will like it becuase there will be no water or mold issues without insulation.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't believe they wasted all that money on those kitchen cabinets!


----------



## raider1 (Jun 29, 2011)

They spend a lot on nail plates.  

Chris


----------



## pyrguy (Jun 29, 2011)

And your issues with the electrical are?  :devil:devil


----------



## ICE (Jun 29, 2011)

pyrguy said:
			
		

> And your issues with the electrical are?  :devil:devil


From what I saw of it while I was there, the el. work may not have been too bad.  I Looked it over for this can kill you type flaws but I didn't move anything blocking the view.  I had never been there before and with a bit of luck, I will never see it again.  The entire house was like this.


----------



## NH09 (Jun 30, 2011)

Was this an electricians house? The wiring looks neat, excellent use of nailing plates, and I really like the conduit curtain rod -


----------



## inspecterbake (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey what are you doing at my hunting camp.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 30, 2011)

what is the black pipe in the rear wall? Is it not over bored?


----------



## ICE (Jun 30, 2011)

RJJ said:
			
		

> what is the black pipe in the rear wall? Is it not over bored?


That is a plumbing vent.  Over-bored there and at service entrance conduit.  Now that I look at it again I am wondering why there is a plate line located there.  It's starting to look like a hinged wall to me.


----------



## Yankee (Jun 30, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Rustic.  I like it.  Conarb will like it becuase there will be no water or mold issues without insulation.


I would agree, but all kidding aside, I don't see an huge issues. What is the issue?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 30, 2011)

Did it pass? Other than the bank what will require the inside of the house to be finished?. Sure the romex needs protection but that is in limited areas


----------



## Mark K (Jun 30, 2011)

Obviously you have never lived in a house while remodeling it.  These projects can sometimes take a long time due to other demands or lack of money and you need someplace to live.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with Yankee.  Other than energy code, what's the violation?  I'm old enough to remember lower income relatives who lived in homes that were pretty rough, especially when compared to today's houses.  In their own way, those HOMES were a lot nicer than many of today's HOUSES.


----------



## Yankee (Jul 1, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> I agree with Yankee. Other than energy code, what's the violation? I'm old enough to remember lower income relatives who lived in homes that were pretty rough, especially when compared to today's houses. In their own way, those homes were a lot nicer than many of today's houses.


Energy code, not enough info toknow if there is any violation there.


----------

